# clay churchwarden



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

back in the day I remember buying a clay bent churchwarden for $5...from the US park service...anyone know where to find these anymore? they used to be sold as souvenirs..


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a local shop that sells them. Also you can find them on various pipe websites like these:

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/claypipes.html

http://vegassmokes.com/pipes/england/ClayPipes/Gallery/clay_pipes.htm


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I'm gonna buy one of these:

http://careysmokeshop.stores.yahoo.net/7894.html


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy one of these:
> 
> http://careysmokeshop.stores.yahoo.net/7894.html


That's a sweet pipe!! I used to have a churchwarden but I didn't smoke it that much. I like to have my hands free when I'm smoking a pipe so I can read or type on the computer. Plus those things aren't exactly portable.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I think I'm gonna buy one of these:
> 
> http://careysmokeshop.stores.yahoo.net/7894.html


That is sweet looking. My next pipe will be a churchwarden. Check this one out.

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/profwachsm.html


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

If I were to ever get another one, it would probably be this one:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=36927


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Peterson junkie eh?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You could say that.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> You could say that.


Hmmm I guess after that Savinelli makes its way into my collection a Peterson might have to come next.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I found them...

http://www.logcabinonline.com/item83ctp.html

I'll be buying a couple next week...


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> back in the day I remember buying a clay bent churchwarden for $5...from the US park service...anyone know where to find these anymore? they used to be sold as souvenirs..


Aside from online, clay pipes are popular souvenirs in Williamsburg, VA. You can probably find them at colonial sites in the North East as well.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SoTL1977 said:


> Aside from online, clay pipes are popular souvenirs in Williamsburg, VA. You can probably find them at colonial sites in the North East as well.


I've got an e-mail in to willaimsburg pottery (the people who make them for the US park service) they are 16" and cost 7.50 each...I'm probably going to buy 3 or 4 of them, just in case one breaks.

I'm thinking of driving down and buying them myself if they have any at the sore...or might just buy them mail order...


----------

